# tank size for 6 demasoni???



## Skimboarder_07 (Mar 3, 2005)

is a 30 gallon to small for 6 demasoni????


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

If you go with 6 Demasoni, you are going to be left with one very soon. You want to start with either a group of at least 12 or just keep 1.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I started with them in a 36" tank and although others have had success with it, I didn't like the level of aggression. For my taste, a 30" tank is too small for any mbuna, but again, others have had success with stocking with saulosi or 3 labs and 3 timid, small peacocks.


----------



## kabuto (Mar 9, 2007)

iplaywithemotions is pretty much right as far as regular circumstances go.
*I'd avoid doing 6 dems in 30g if it was me.*

However,... maybe someone can break the exception of having many demasoni by carefully sexing the fish?
As far as i can see, only the male demasoni show extreme aggression, and only when he wants to mate. Females can be aggressive, but they don't mark out a territory and kill by passers. Females normally claim a corner or a little space between the rocks and thats all.

If someone would want to go ahead with this crazy idea, i'd suggest sexing your fish carefully(probably almost impossible at juvenile age), and make sure you go 1male, 5~8 females and ALOT ALOT OF ROCKS, and then let us know in 6~8mth.

*it would be an experiment though,.. don't hold me accountable.  *

DJRANSOME - What was your M/F ratio ransome? Don't you think the females are actually pretty low on the aggression scale?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

kabuto said:


> DJRANSOME - What was your M/F ratio ransome? Don't you think the females are actually pretty low on the aggression scale?


No clue, I've never vented my fish. I had nine at first and then a bloat epidemic, then twelve. All this before they even started spawning.

I had the 36" tank going OK eventually. But it was borderline, even if the fish were OK with it, it was too stressful for me. I bought the 72" tank for them at that point.

My approach is that you just keep removing sub-dom males getting beat up and you will arrive at the peaceful balance for the fish. But it was too often in the 36" tank, I was tearing the tank down to catch them every other week.


----------



## Skimboarder_07 (Mar 3, 2005)

well upon this advice I think I will steer clear of any more africans in a 30 gallon.....plus the guy wanted 25$ a fish, I've had some African's in a 36 before I just thought having a single species in a smaller tank may be a litle easier and different, I guess not


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If you can find yourself some Pseudotropheus saulosi at a reasonable price, they would be a much better option. In most cases, they do work well in a tank of your size. The demasoni are simply too aggressive of a species. I have managed to keep a male and three females together in the past, but it was in a 6ft, 150 gallon aquarium, and there were some fairly large (8-9") Haps in the tank, that kept the demasoni in check.


----------



## poseidons minions (Dec 1, 2009)

I started with 10 dems in my 220 mbuna community tank the dominant male killed all the males but left 2 females alive very aggressive species.


----------



## TailorJay (Jul 13, 2010)

I have pretty much the same question and i like the look of the Pseudotropheus saulosi. How many could u put in a 30gal?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would do 1m:4f Saulosi because a 30" tank is borderline for mbuna IMO. If it was a 36" tank I'd be daring and risk 3m:9f. Realizing that the 3 males might (a) fight and need to be removed, or (b) not color up anyway.


----------

